# Steam Key´s aktivieren per VPN geht nicht (mehr)



## darkKO (10. Februar 2021)

Wollte gerade 3 Key´s aktvieren von Spielen die in DE leider nicht erhältlich sind. Früher ging das ja problemlos via VPN. Nur leider anscheinend nicht mehr, kann das sein?
Habs mit Windscribe, CyberGhost und ProtonVPN versucht. Ging mit keinem davon.
Weiß da jemand genaueres?


----------



## ISchneeWeissI (10. Februar 2021)

Land im Steam umstellen ?


----------



## darkKO (10. Februar 2021)

Macht er automatisch wenn VPN aktiv


----------



## ISchneeWeissI (10. Februar 2021)

Hmm ok kenne mich da leider nicht aus wenn ich Keys kauf achte ich auf Global


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (10. Februar 2021)

Das sollte es erklären:









						Steam: Valve schließt VPN-Schlupfloch zur Preisreduzierung
					

Steam unterbindet künftig, dass man sich im Store Zugang zu günstigeren Preisen für Spiele per VPN verschaffen kann.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Jeretxxo (10. Februar 2021)

Warte, willst du einen vorhanden Steamkey aktivieren oder willst du ein Spiel auf Steam kaufen, welches in deinem Land wegen Geoblocking oä nicht angezeigt wird?

Einen vorhanden Key kannst du immer aktivieren, dazu braucht es eigentlich auch kein VPN, es sei denn der Schlüssel passt nicht. (Nicht echt, schon benutzt oä)

Um Geoblocking oä zu umgehen, bräuchte man dann ein VPN, aber darauf trifft dann die von THC bereits gepostete Nachricht zu.

Ich geh jetzt gezielt nicht auf die Risiken für deinen Account ein, wenn du einen Standort vorgaukelst, in dem du keinen Wohnsitz hast.


----------



## darkKO (10. Februar 2021)

Ich habe gekaufte Schlüssel die ich aktivieren möchte. 

Geht weder mit noch ohne VPN. Kommt dann immer die Meldung siehe Bild


----------



## Jeretxxo (10. Februar 2021)

Das ist das erstemal das ich das Fenster bei der Verwendung eines vorhandenen Keys sehe.

Einen vorhanden Dead Rising Key, was ja auch in Deutschland indiziert ist, konnte ich zuletzt noch ohne Probleme aktivieren ohne irgendwelche Hindernisse, ohne VPN und Proxy aus Deutschland.

Ich würde mal nachforschen wo die Keys herkommen.

Vielleicht lassen die sich mittlerweile nur noch aus dem Land aktivieren wo sie ursprünglich gekauft wurden.
(Das wäre aber dann nochmal eine ganz neue Dimension von Regulation und meiner Ansicht nach auch wieder ein neuer Fall für den Verbraucherschutz...)


----------



## darkKO (10. Februar 2021)

Geht um

Nazi Zombie Army 1 & 2 und Carmageddon 2

Condemned zB ging ohne Probleme auch ohne VPN


----------



## TomatenKenny (10. Februar 2021)

tja da wird wohl dein Russen, Poland oder Ukraine usw. Key nicht angenommen. Die kann man nur in dem jeweiligen land aktivieren da hilft auch kein vpn.  Einzig die Spiele die Europe oder Global dahinter stehen haben kannst du mit VPN aktivieren soweit ich das mitbekommen habe. Oder du stellst deine Shopregion auf das jeweilige Land was aber nicht automatisch funtz wenn du mitn VPN unterwegs bist, der zeigt dann nur die Währung an aber wenn du dann bezahlen willst, merkt steam das du eigentlich in Deutschland oder sonst wo wohnst und stoppt die Bezahlung.


----------



## darkKO (10. Februar 2021)

TomatenKenny schrieb:


> tja da wird wohl dein Russen, Poland oder Ukraine usw. Key nicht angenommen. Die kann man nur in dem jeweiligen land aktivieren da hilft auch kein vpn.  Einzig die Spiele die Europe oder Global dahinter stehen haben kannst du mit VPN aktivieren soweit ich das mitbekommen habe. Oder du stellst deine Shopregion auf das jeweilige Land was aber nicht automatisch funtz wenn du mitn VPN unterwegs bist, der zeigt dann nur die Währung an aber wenn du dann bezahlen willst, merkt steam das du eigentlich in Deutschland oder sonst wo wohnst und stoppt die Bezahlung.


----------



## Xzellenz (11. Februar 2021)

Wozu gibts Keyseller? Ist natürlich auch risikobehaftet, aber bei einigen, die in der Szene als "vertrauenswürdig" gelten, stehen deine Chancen gut. Ich persönlich beziehe das immer über einen Kollegen, da ich manche Geschäftsgebaren von Keysellern dubios finde in Bezug auf Kundendaten, aber das kann ja jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Durch dieses kundenunfreundliche Verhalten bleibt einem auch nicht viel übrig. Steam ist außerhalb von Sales viel zu überteuert. Und in deinem Fall gibts die Spiele ja nicht mal im deutschen Shop zu kaufen. Nicht ohne Grund besteht Verwechslungsgefahr bei den Wörtern Steamshop und Saftladen.


----------



## TomatenKenny (11. Februar 2021)

ok dann hat sich wahrscheinlich was geändert oO hab sowas lange nicht mehr gemacht, da ich einen US Acc habe.  konnte letzten auch kein spiel verschenken, da der Preisunterschied angeblich zu groß war.

Da hilft nur die Shopregion zu ändern dann sollten sich die spiele aktivieren lassen. 

hier ein ähnlicher Fall. https://steamcommunity.com/groups/foruncut/discussions/0/1751268382255413471/


----------

